# Importing ADA soil or similar substrate



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any past experience with bringing in aquarium used soil or other types of substrates? Are there any regulation prohibiting such action? Im travelling to Asia next month and want to bring some ADA soil back, I don't want it to be thrown away at Canadian custom..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Technically, you would have to declare it when you return to Canada to the CBSA. They will charge you a fee for inspecting it. You can find more information at the CBSA website here:

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/fpa-apa/menu-eng.html

I have not personally tried to import ADA substrate because of the possible repercussions of not declaring it at the border.

Edit: Here is some more information I found (you might even recognize some of the names from people from the GTA forums )

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1521&page=4


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't you buy it from the ADA store in US? (but that is subject to the same importation rules) Anything aquaculture related can be sensitive (i.e. human crops not our aquarium pets LOL)


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*soil - "SELF USE"*



souldct said:


> Does anyone have any past experience with bringing in aquarium used soil or other types of substrates? Are there any regulation prohibiting such action? Im travelling to Asia next month and want to bring some ADA soil back, I don't want it to be thrown away at Canadian custom..


from my understanding 1-2 bags for personal use is ok.
just tell them and it should be ok


----------

